# more ground clearance



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a 2007 brute force 2 inch high, lifter springs and 30 inch silverbacks. I'm looking more ground clearance is there any way without bigger tires of arched a arm kit?

Thanks Dustyn


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I would like to know as well I went mudding yesterday and kept bottoming out I want the 2 inch lift but I wonder if Someone makes bigger


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Catvos makes bigger lifts for the brutes if i recall correctly its 4",6",8" 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah Catvos and Outkast are both making bigger lifts for the Brutes now. Anything over a 2" lift and you will need longer axles. Other than that all you can do is crank the shocks all the way up but then it's gonna ride like a go cart.


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah I looked at catvos kits and they are pricey 2600 for a 4 inch lift on the brute with turnner axles not even gorilla axles so I might do the 2 inch high lifter for now and upgrade later I'm on 29.5 the kit says I can't run 30s so I might be happy then


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

outkast has arched a arms for the front that is still stock length. I would do that with a 2" lift


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

swampedeiger said:


> outkast has arched a arms for the front that is still stock length. I would do that with a 2" lift



I tryed that too I can't find anything for a brute on their site . Only sportmens stuff any links to brute stuff ?


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also interested in arched a-arms if there is a company that makes them


----------



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm just trying to get more clearance I have a 2 inch lift that was on when I bought it highlighter springs and 30 inch silverbacks and will not clear a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Really only thing you can do is crank your shocks to the stiffest setting if you havent already. Im not sure what spring spacers will ride like with a lift already installed..that may be another route you could try.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Outkast is making lifts for them. Just call them. And if you decided to go with a Catvos the Turners are ALOT better axles than Gorillas. Actually, the Turners are by far the best axles on the market.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea ive heard good things about turner axles as well.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guy I have 2 gorilla and 2 rhino axles they seem to be fine so far. I may consider arched a arms. Will turning the shocks up with highlighter springs lift it any? I'm at the lowest setting now I was thinking all it would do is make the spring stiffer? 
Thanks


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

It will add some height. At least on mine it sat higher with the shocks at the stiffest setting

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Yammy Raptor shocks.


----------

